# lubro moly "synthoil"



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

hey guys, is this oil a synthetic?some websites mention its a group 3, dont know what that means exactly, and other sites mention its a full synthetic.The bottle itself states synthoil premium
5w40 synthetic technology.doesnt say anywhere on the bottle itself synthetic oil.whats your thoughts on this, either way seems like a great oil, just tryiung to determine if its synthetic, or a mix like half synthetic..half dino .thanks


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

I had the same question, so I sent them an e-mail (few months back). They told me it was a group IV oil. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Found it!

Dear Mr.Ben,

Thank you for your inquiry of 15.10, and thank you for your interest in our products.
Our Synthoil High Tech is an group IV oil.The pour point is -45°C in this oil.
We are hoping to help you with our recommendations.
If you have any questions about our Liqui Moly products
We are very happy to answer your questions


Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Ulm
With kind regards

i.A.

Michael Mayer
Anwendungstechniker
Abt. F&E / Schulung
Dept. R&D / Training

LIQUI MOLY GmbH
Jerg-Wielandstr. 4
D-89081 Ulm
Tel. 0049-(0)731 / 14 20-875
Fax 0049-(0)731 / 14 20-44-875

http://www.liqui-moly.de

Amtsgericht Ulm HRB 1383
Geschäftsführer: Ernst Prost


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Also, I run this oil in my 2.0t A4. I got it from DBC performance with free shipping. Good stuff.


----------



## Aluman (Jul 15, 2001)

I believe the 5w-40 Synthoil "Premium" the OP is talking about is a group 3 which by the way seems to have great UOA's. There was a UOA posted on a GTi 2.0T with this oil, it was one of the better UOA's I've seen. When the forum was reconstructed all the information was lost or I'd link it.

The Sythoil "Technology" is group IV.

I use the Synthoil Premium in our 2010 A4 and Cayenne Turbo with no issues, I'll do a UOA later this year on both to see how things look and post.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

That is a group IV. 

Top be sold as "Voll-Synthese" in the EU (as this oil is marketed for) it has to be a group IV, or as is my understanding. Only in the US can group III oils be classified as a synthetic thanks to Castrol winning a lawsuit on the base that it performs like a full synthetic.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

i've been using this oil in my 2.0T and i love it. I submitted a UOA here sometime last year.. should still be around.
This synthetic/non-syn. debate has been going on for a while. The MSDS lists its base being mineral oil. I'm not so sure about how this might be a concern.. check my UOA. 
I highly recommend it.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Base oil is quite unimportant, Groupe III has been around in the form of stout oils like Rotella T 5w-40 for a long time.

More important is service interval and visc choice. Def want to be sure the PCV system is 100% functional. That matters more than fancy brands of oil.

Mobil just release a new line of oils feat a new "super synth" product below Mobil 1. Mobil 1 is usually Groupe III anyway.












http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English-LCW/carengineoils_products_mobil-super-synthetic.aspx#


----------

